# hood hinges



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Is there any way to tighten up the hinges? I ask this because before paint my hood stayed up fine. Now I'm afraid to walk away from the car with the hood up. Had it open and started the car only to watch it slam shut. After a fresh paint job my heart doesn't need these scary moments haha. Do I need new springs now that everythings cleaned up or can things be adjusted? Oh and if it matters it's a 72 hood/hinges.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

does your hood lift up all the way???? Did you sandblast the springs or remove them from the hinges???? something must have changed during re-assembly if they worked fine before paint, may have them adjusted with too much angle forward as with the heavy hoods it is a balancing act, it needs to open all the way. I always use an aw and scratch a line around corners of hinge on hood and on inner fenders during final fitting before paint so i have references when re-assembling, just needs to be 1/4" x 1/4" L at each corner in primer so you will see it in the paint. line it back up after paint and snug the bolts, close it slowly and tweak your gaps and new bumpers then torque it down.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sounds like it is heavier than before and needs stronger springs.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I was thinking it might be the springs simply because they cleaned up everything and repainted the brackets. Now that they don't have 40 years of gunk and rust and whatever else helping the springs hold the hood up the age of the springs is showing and they are just weak. Springs are cheap I was just hoping there was something else I could try first. the hood lines up perfect and goes up all the way so I don't want to mess with that.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree got everything working nice and smooth now. changing the adjustment wont help it anyway.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

GM hood springs were not available with different tensions for various hoods. Springs and hinges came for various models of cars, not hoods. It would be a very difficult to come up with springs of different tensions. Even old springs typically do not lose tension.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

is this a normal problem with the GTO ?

my hood stays up for about 15 seconds and then it slowly goes down and then SLAM ! and it is closed 

I searched summitracing for hood lift kit but there was nothing for the GTO, anyone know a site that have them and can ship worldwide

edit::

damn this is the wrong year, found this thred by searing for hood lifters


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

pontiac said:


> GM hood springs were not available with different tensions for various hoods. Springs and hinges came for various models of cars, not hoods. It would be a very difficult to come up with springs of different tensions. Even old springs typically do not lose tension.


year one lists two different springs for 67 chevelles. if the hood wont stay up you got to do something.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It may be the weight of the Bondo, lol..
They cleaned up your hinges and probably LUBED them, now they work correctly and the springs have to do all the work. They may just be worn out from the years. I would just get a new set as it shouldn't be an issue. I'm sure there a special spring for that big heavy hood.
For the new GTOs don't they have hood struts? Replace the struts. Autozone probably has them.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Changing the springs can be a "bear"  - I removed mine to paint them using a trick that someone (possibly Dimitry I think?) posted on here of clamping the hinge in a vise, looping a length of strong nylon rope over the end of the spring, then using the rope to pull the spring "out" enough to ease it off the hook. Worked like a charm. Just make sure the hinge is clamped SECURELY in the vise, or wear a catcher's mask... 

Bear


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

I have the same problem - mine will just barely stay up on it's own, but it's right on the edge of wanting to fall. I wouldn't trust it left open at a show where there's any breeze whatsoever. Just placed an order with PY, but should get some hood springs next time around.


----------

